# Will you know when it's time to…



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

While it has been two years since I was last in North Dakota, there are a number of you who have met both Chunk and his parents - JJ and Missy - and might like to hear about them all.

Will you know when it's time to&#8230;
By Bob Zettler
October 19, 2011

...for your dog to cross the Rainbow Bridge? No, not the one in the recent Thor movie as that was actually the Bifrost Bridge but there are some similarities. It's the Rainbow Bridge that some people who have canine family members are told that their friend will cross when they die. A pleasant idea for those of us who are just beginning to grieve their loss to hold onto and assist moving on when a dog is suddenly no longer by your side. But I am wondering how many who have had a dog who has been ill for an extended period of time will know when it's time to end their suffering and assist them on their final journey?

I mean all too often we don't learn of their illness or debilitating condition until it has progressed way too far. They don't talk. They can't write. They simply stand by your side with unwavering unconditional love asking for nothing more than a good word, a pat on the head, or some other sign of affection. Sure they can be a pain in the buttocks when they come in wet and shake off the water when you least expect it. Or when they bark during the night at an unseen prowler - animal or human. And I don't know about you all but my Chunk has always been a sloppy drinker and there is a moat around his water bowl!

And, boy does he shed! And when he sneaks onto my bed around 3 AM and takes up two-thirds of it because he can't stand to have his paws hanging over the edge, I find myself wishing for a King-size mattress set for Christmas. And why is it he will always follow me from room to room and seems to be underfoot every time I turn around? Fortunately, he hasn't passed gas like most Labs the last several years but that might be due to his health issues. But back in the day&#8230;whoa Nelly!










Chunk, our male Yellow Lab, was diagnosed with diabetes two years ago and every day has been a blessing with a few heartaches thrown in every now and then. Back then I had noticed him drinking a lot of water all of a sudden and then he had an accident or two before I noticed his eyes and loss of weight. Took him to our Vet and he confirmed he had diabetes. His Father had the same disease and went blind as I didn't catch it early enough. While Chunk has cataracts he can still see fairly well. We lost JJ (his Dad) eight months after diagnosis of diabetes and four after an additional diagnosis of cancer but my Chunk has kept on plugging along for nearly two years even though I can't take him hunting anymore. I took him out for the pheasant opener last year and it almost killed him. Too much physical stress really hurt him but he bounced back. And as long as I gave him his insulin shots twice a day he was doing fine.










Then, back in the spring he was diagnosed with cancer. Not bone cancer like JJ but lymphoma and this began to impact his ability to eat and digest. However, with the addition of new medicines and supplements he has been maintaining - for the most part.

But over the course of the last week he has become a finicky eater. I had been supplementing his dog food with protein in the form of puréed leftover chicken, beef, venison and even fish - both fresh and cooked - but now it seems he would refuse most everything, especially if it was mixed with the former dog food he had been eating up until two weeks ago. During the last five days I have been clearing out the freezer and feeding him whatever meat I can provide but even then there has been days he hasn't wanted to even eat raw ground round (on sale) or the like and it's killing me on what to do.

And it has fed my concern of if I will know when it's time to help him on his journey. I don't want him to suffer needlessly and definitely do not want him to go too early. There are times I have to spoon feed the old boy; and when he won't eat I have to remind myself and reframe from yelling at him which would only make it worse. Then when I am at work, I will sometimes drive the 20 minutes home at lunch just so he can go outside and check on him. And at night, he now has to take some medicine an hour before he (tries to) eats which at least gives me time to conjure up something that he will hopefully eat before getting his second shot of the day.

And as I said, the past week has been a rough one for him. Actually, it started two weeks ago when I gave him his morning shot and as I was getting dressed in the other room I heard him hit the floor. While he sometimes has trouble getting up, this sounded different. I found him unconscious in the bathroom. Fortunately, I felt it had to be tied to my giving him a shot of insulin a few minutes earlier as he had yelped with the needle injection - something he has seldom done. I got out the Karo syrup and called the Vet as I forced several good-sized dollops of syrup down his throat. Still unconscious, I had to get all the doors open, make sure his sister (yes, he has a female litter sibling named Star) would stay and be okay, and somehow gather the strength to lift his 92 pound extra-large frame and carry him like a sack of potatoes to the Jeep. He use to weigh 115 and has never been overweight!

I have a wonderful vet, Dr. Charles Boyce, here in Chatham who is from the old school. We were brought right in and Chunk was given an injection and a blood test once he started to come around. His blood sugar should be around 150 or so and it was 34. I must have injected right into his bloodstream to get that low but at least he recovered and was wagging his tail within minutes.

But over the last three days there hasn't been much tail wagging and he sleeps a lot. Monday night he crawled into my bed at his usual time of 3 AM but when I awoke a few minutes later he was standing over me and that usually meant he needed something. And as soon as I said, "outside," he lost control of his bladder and this was only three hours after he had emptied it outside. Not good.










So here I am and its Wednesday and this issue of not knowing if it's his time that has been eating at my insides for the last several months has boiled to the surface and I had to wonder how some of you have dealt with this. Chunk was born to two Yellow Labs in our family - JJ and Missy - who were a foxfire color. They had 11 puppies and I was the midwife. My hunting buddy got his name when he was born as I said, "look at that chunk come out!" The name stuck and we were blessed with the most laid-back dog you ever met. One that got along with all other animals (except those we went after like ducks, geese, swans and upland game) and has been an excellent companion during the last eight years and 11 months. When he was just 11 months old, Chunk and I were out in North Dakota where I shot a Tundra Swan on a tag that sailed 150 yards or so over the next hill and out of sight where I feared I would lose it. However, Chunk was just behind him and brought back a crippled 18 pounder...well, no other father has been prouder!

He has stuck with me through thick and thin. Hunting in North Dakota when all I had was a Chrysler Concorde and then a small Chevy Blazer, both stuffed to the ceiling with gear only allowing him a small opening to occupy. No, he wasn't trained but had the natural instinct and desire to bring home whatever we went after. And when times were slow, he would dig around and find an empty hull of mine and drop it at my feet for me to throw so he could retrieve. And he would only dig up mine and no one else's hull. You just had to laugh and smile&#8230;










I will save the rest of the stories for another time as I still like to savor them now and then as they continue to make me smile as I recall the times. But right now I am faced with the biggest decision of Chunks and my time together and I hope I make the right one&#8230;

Remember to enjoy the moments and always cherish the memories.










Thank you for letting me share.

Bob


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bob,

It's extremely hard to watch a true friend go down hill and know when the time has come to end their suffering. Most times we selfishly try to extend their time with us. We really need to see what kind of life they are living and put ourselves in their place. No one can say or tell someone else when the time is "right", there is no such thing as the "right" time to lose a friend. All we can do is offer support and try to make the best decision possible.

My previous yellow lab was stricken with a blood disease at 10 months and passed quickly. We tried 2 blood transfusions, but it was no help. Our other labs lived long fulfilling lives but eventually had to be put down for one reason or another. Most often it is a quality of life issue. I am already dreading the day when my current dog will leave me, but am enjoying every minute we have together. They don't live nearly long enough for the amount of joy they bring us. We've all been there and done that before and know what your going thru, I trust you will know and do what's best for Chunk whenever that time comes. Best of luck to you and give Chunk a hug for me.

Scott


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

In mid August I had to put down my 13 yr. old Black Lab. I live in an isolated location in the woods, in far Northern Wisc. For the past twelve years it's been just the dog and me out here. Last season she was in semi retirement; during duck season she was somewhat content with guarding the thermos in the duck boat. Did a little bit better scaring the partridge and woodcock living behind the house, as her 12 year old walking speed and endurance was just about the same as my sixty-six year emphazema filled lungs would allow. This season the duck boat bottom stayed dry, and the twenty ga. double retains the light oiling from late last Fall. Perhaps tomorrow I'll get around to sweeping up that black shed hair. It all gets better, I know come Spring, I'll be looking for a dog.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear your troubles. Definately not easy. Everyone deep down knows the time that it needs to be done. We just don't want to face it. Just try and focus on the good memories.

I had to put my 6 year old black lab down about 3 years ago due to lymphoma.

I tried giving him some multi vitamins, stuff from the vet, etc. But all of a sudden one week I just knew I had to do something or he would be suffering even more. I took him out on a Thursday evening to retrieve his dummy, which he did religiously as long as I kept throwing it. Brought tears to my eyes to see him want to make me happy like that, even though he was extremely hurt and exhausted. As soon as I would stop throwing it he would collapse on the ground from exhaustion.

Made the decision that evening when we returned home that Friday would be his last day with me. I took him out retrieving again in the morning, we drove around the countryside, I fed him a good lunch, and took him to the vet. I massaged his head as he slowly faded away.

Good luck with everything, I know its hard.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Peace be with you Bob. Good story about a great friend.

I am very sorry for your loose.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I had to put my 13 1/2 year old black lab down this last spring. I knew it was coming for the year prior because she had slowed down so much, bad old joints and all. She did one last duck hunt last year, she was slow but still got the job done. Still guarded the yard. Let the kids lead her around, and occupied her lazyboy in the basement in winter. I knew it was coming, had the replacement last summer already, which having the pup around seemed to perk her up a bit. It killed her to see me leave with the shotgun for pheasant hunting, and as much as I tried to hide it, she always knew when I was leaving to hunt. She always waited on the deck for me to return, then when I did, went in the garage and ignored me to punish me.

My father always told me (he has had labs his entire life) that it was a crime that I would get the best possible dog I could ever have with the first one I bought. She had a kennel, but was rarely in it. She wouldn't leave the yard without me. If I left, she waited on the front deck until I returned. She was a small lab, about 60 lbs, but even a 15 lb honker would get brought back to me, even if she had to drag it by the neck backwards.

The end happened fast, I was on my way home from work in april, and the wife called telling me the dog wouldn't get up anymore. She wasn't in any visible pain, she got up when I walked in the door for the last time, wagged her tail at me, then laid down for the last time under her own power. I sat with her and the girls most the night. I almost hoped she would pass in her sleep that night, but she held on. I scooped her up in my arms in the morning and she licked my ear as I sat her in the passenger seat of the truck and the girls said goodbye. I held her head and petted her as the doc made the last of pain go away.

She was our first kid, the girls are 10 and 8, so she was with them from the beginning, so it was hard on us all.

The new pup got her disposition, I think partly from being around her and it helps having her to work with to help the healing.

You will know, the dog will let you know, when it's time.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers and kind words regarding my tribute to Chunk.

It has been a true rollercoaster this past week but we made the decision and will be taking him on his last journey in a few hours.

We took him on a drive yesterday and ended up at a park and we could not believe him. It was if he was five again and my son shot some video. We were ready yesterday but after how he acted we just couldnt. He truly has a strong heart. A heart of a retriever!






Thank you all and I hope his story touched you and helps others faced with this most difficult decision.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice story.I have gone through this a couple times.Not fun.Even though I have a GWP that is 5 years old.....I still miss the one before him.


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

If my dogs are not in heaven, then I don't want to go there... It's never easy and never will be, you will know when it's time....


----------

